# De-rimming a 10 gallon, safe?



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I have one currently set up with both rims removed, and it was set up in March of 2008, broken down for a year, and it was re-set up in about August this year, and it's running strong.


----------



## wadesharp (Nov 27, 2009)

i wouldn't de-rim it because not all tanks are cut perfectly on the top because it doesn't have to be due to the rim the covers it... but i guess its up to you... and when i reseal my tanks i use a dry wall or puddy knife and work my way around and i will come off in one piece if you do it right


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

We have a 10g in our kitchen with the top rim removed. It's been holding up fine for the past few months, no problem whatsoever. I've had some tanks that have the bottom glass setup where the bottom glass is a few millimeters above the end of the side panes, so taking the bottom rim off isn't possible.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

rrrrramos said:


> We have a 10g in our kitchen with the top rim removed. It's been holding up fine for the past few months, no problem whatsoever. I've had some tanks that have the bottom glass setup where the bottom glass is a few millimeters above the end of the side panes, so taking the bottom rim off isn't possible.


I have an aqueon tank (I think!) and the bottom glass is flush with the bottom of the sides, but removing the bottom rim isn't necessary by any means.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a AGA standard tank from walmart that i derimmed (both top and bottom). its been running for about 5-6 months and its still going strong.


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

You can for sure take off the top rim, but then I don't see the point in taking off the bottom, because that should be covered in substrate anyway. On my 10g, I actually just took a knife to the front part of the top rim, so the sides and the back are still there. Theres still a tiny bit of silicon on the front pane of glass, but IMO it looks better than it did before.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I wonder if it would be easier to heat up the top with a hair dryer so the rim can come off easier. Would that work?


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

The trim is siliconed on, you need to use a razor. I've dismantled a few ten gallons to turn them into lids, and the trim is hard to get off. Wear gloves, because you can easily cut yourself bad enough to need stitches if you aren't careful.


----------

